# Signature / Profile



## zimq (Jan 4, 2012)

How do I change my signature?

I have read somewhere that you have to have 20 posts here before you can edit it.. and I have ... but when I go into " My Profile" it tells me I need to be active in the forums before I can edit my signature or see the rest of my profile. 

I wanna be cool too!

Thanks!

DZ


----------



## pineywoods (Jan 4, 2012)

Try it now and see if it works


----------



## zimq (Jan 4, 2012)

Success!!!

you da man! 

Thanks!


----------



## ski-freak (Jul 15, 2012)

I'll have to try that...


----------



## yoni63 (Feb 19, 2013)

Same question here, was wanting to put my smoker specs on signature but don't see the ability yet?  I have 21 posts indicated.  Many thanks


----------



## yoni63 (Feb 20, 2013)

Disregard my last, it popped up yesterday


----------



## hova1914 (Feb 23, 2013)

I'm having the same problem with my signature. And my posts still need to be reviewed before they appear. Any help would be greatly appreciated. I wanna also be cool :-(


----------



## yoni63 (Feb 25, 2013)

Hova1914 said:


> I'm having the same problem with my signature. And my posts still need to be reviewed before they appear. Any help would be greatly appreciated. I wanna also be cool :-(


As soon as I got 26 posts, I was able to see the signature.  But I just saw that you have quite a few more than I do even.


----------

